

Wartime trickery - codifier
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jasper_Maskelyne

======
hga
Highly recommended: _The Deceivers: Allied Military Deception in the Second
World War_ [http://www.amazon.com/Deceivers-Allied-Military-Deception-
Se...](http://www.amazon.com/Deceivers-Allied-Military-Deception-
Second/dp/1616080795/)

